# Is JVG the right coach for Houston?



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It has been discussed plenty of times.

We all know the deal: hard-nosed teams that play tough defense, yet there is rarely any intelligence shown on the offensive side of the ball. It's the hard-nosed, hustle, heart, and passion that has described his winning teams ('99 Knicks and '05 Rockets) yet it's the shortcomings on the offensive end of the floor that have led to much of his teams' failures as well. We've all given him chances over and over. We gave him the benifit of the doubt with Francis. We said, "just give him time" last year with the trades, and he somewhat came through. We've been patient with the man, and I know he can't control the injuries that have worn on this team, but I still wonder if he's the man for the job. I wonder if he can make a team reach its potential.

Is JVG the right coach for the Rockets? That's what I'm asking ya'll. Personally I don't think he is. There has to be someone with a better offensive mind that can take a healthy Houston team and turn it into one of the better squads in the NBA.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

After that Phoenix game, I'm tempted to change my mind about JVG. He's a solid coach, but I don't know if he can unleash the offensive potential that this team possesses. However, the only other coach I would consider hiring is Don Nelson. If he's not an option, firing JVG is not an option.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Don Nelson is a maybe to me. He's just the opposite of JVG in the sense that he's a great offensive coach but known for having bad defensive teams. 

The guy I'd like to see come to Houston is Paul Silas. He has done well in both of his past two jobs but hasn't lasted long due to a combination of being a little hard on his players and having bad owners. The thing I really like about Silas is his ability to work with big men, and what better place to put that to use than working with Yao in Houston?

Also, Terry Porter is another guy who comes to mind. He didn't get the chance he deserved in Milwaukee and I feel he'd make the most of a second opportunity.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> Don Nelson is a maybe to me. He's just the opposite of JVG in the sense that he's a great offensive coach but known for having bad defensive teams.
> 
> The guy I'd like to see come to Houston is Paul Silas. He has done well in both of his past two jobs but hasn't lasted long due to a combination of being a little hard on his players and having bad owners. The thing I really like about Silas is his ability to work with big men, and what better place to put that to use than working with Yao in Houston?
> 
> Also, Terry Porter is another guy who comes to mind. He didn't get the chance he deserved in Milwaukee and I feel he'd make the most of a second opportunity.


I forgot, but what teams did Silas coach before the Cavs?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Just the Hornets, I think. Got them to the playoffs several seasons and did a great job with guys like PJ Brown in the post.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hmm, it's possible he'll do well with the team, but I don't see him as the difference maker that Houston needs.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Its time 4 jeff to go. .


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

jworth said:


> It has been discussed plenty of times.
> 
> We all know the deal: hard-nosed teams that play tough defense, yet there is rarely any intelligence shown on the offensive side of the ball. It's the hard-nosed, hustle, heart, and passion that has described his winning teams ('99 Knicks and '05 Rockets) yet it's the shortcomings on the offensive end of the floor that have led to much of his teams' failures as well. We've all given him chances over and over. We gave him the benifit of the doubt with Francis. We said, "just give him time" last year with the trades, and he somewhat came through. We've been patient with the man, and I know he can't control the injuries that have worn on this team, but I still wonder if he's the man for the job. I wonder if he can make a team reach its potential.
> 
> Is JVG the right coach for the Rockets? That's what I'm asking ya'll. Personally I don't think he is. There has to be someone with a better offensive mind that can take a healthy Houston team and turn it into one of the better squads in the NBA.


no, he does not use tmac to his capability.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> no, he does not use tmac to his capability.


tmac could possibly be up there with Kobe in terms of scoring. . .


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Silas is known as one of the best rebounding coaches. While he coached in New Orleans, the Hornets were the best rebouding team in the league. He replicated this in Cleaveland. Silas has had some integrity issues.. but only by opinion.

Doug Collins is also a good candidate, but I see him as too much of a players coach. The team needs a slave-driver coach to keep them in good shape and motivated.

I'ld like Stan to coach.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

JVG is the perfect fit for this team. When hes got all his boys with him their record is just awesome.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think Adelman is a coach that can take advantage of the mismatches Yao and McGrady create. Utilize Yao's passing game, give him more leverage on offense to create and take shots from the high post, as well as post him up. As for TMac, getting him some points of cuts or movement isn't going to hurt. He's being asked to create too much right now.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> no, he does not use tmac to his capability.


I think this is T-Mac's fault, not JVG's. T-Mac is playing like volume shooter right now, not a shooter. Every shot he takes is a contested jump shot from 18+ feet.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

as much as i like JVG ...i have to say the guy does not take advantage of Yao......he used to have a 15-17 foot range jump shot....but that has been taken out of his repertoire....silly if you ask me....that gets the D for the other team to expand.....and also opens up the lane for t-mac.....like the Hakeem days...he had an awesome shot from the free throw line.....

JVG made a huge mistake by making Ming basically a one dimensional player..who stand all game long in the post......before he had ming running all over the court setting up screens..

the guy needs to get fired! :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think Adelman is a coach that can take advantage of the mismatches Yao and McGrady create. Utilize Yao's passing game, give him more leverage on offense to create and take shots from the high post, as well as post him up. As for TMac, getting him some points of cuts or movement isn't going to hurt. He's being asked to create too much right now.


You hit the nail right on the head. I was going to mention Adelman, him and Nelson would be able to create tons of offensive looks for this team


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I honestly hadn't thought of Adelman for the job before, but with the Kings losing, the possibility of him becoming open is very good. And he'd be a good fit with his high offensive IQ and ability to use centers in his offense (see Brad and Vlade).


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> I honestly hadn't thought of Adelman for the job before, but with the Kings losing, the possibility of him becoming open is very good. And he'd be a good fit with his high offensive IQ and ability to use centers in his offense (see Brad and Vlade).


wow i never thought about him. The way he ran the kings offense and defese together with the players they had was wonderful


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Adelman has to bring Brad Miller along with him. Miller is the engine of his play style. JVG is not the right coach for this team, it's been like this ever since the season started. He's inflexible and his obsession for the old, crappy players is frustrating.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Adelman has to bring Brad Miller along with him. Miller is the engine of his play style. JVG is not the right coach for this team, it's been like this ever since the season started. He's inflexible and his obsession for the old, crappy players is frustrating.


 Why can't Yao be like Brad Miller. I definitely wouldn't want Yao to be as soft as Miller, but to have Yao in the Kings Princeton-like offense would be great. I think Yao even mentioned before that if he had a choice he would have gone to the Kings.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Why can't Yao be like Brad Miller. I definitely wouldn't want Yao to be as soft as Miller, but to have Yao in the Kings Princeton-like offense would be great. I think Yao even mentioned before that if he had a choice he would have gone to the Kings.


Yao doesn't have the Miller's passing ability. The ability to pass both from the post (which Yao can do, but he's slow at it) and the perimeter is very important. Miller can find cutters and make clean, crisp passes from anywhere, even to the 3-point line. There are only 2 players that can run the Adelman offense- Miller and Bogut. (Webber can't fire darts into cutters from the 3-point line, he can only do bounce passes to cutters.)

And it's not like you want a 7'6 guy in the high post anyways.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

jworth said:


> I honestly hadn't thought of Adelman for the job before, but with the Kings losing, the possibility of him becoming open is very good. And he'd be a good fit with his high offensive IQ and ability to use centers in his offense (see Brad and Vlade).


I think Adelman would be a good fit. Van Gundy is not. I always thought JVG was a bit overrated, and it was a bad idea for him to try to jam his smashmouth system down the throats of a team that isn't built to run it. Maybe getting in the open court more will take advantage of T-Mac and Yao's offensive skills. But the Rockets still need another scoring threat, even with the emergence of Alston.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah we do need that third-option scorer. A guy like Mike James would be good, but we need Skips' PG skills so I'm not saying take that trade back. But a decent player that can score doublefigures on any given night would be good. I wouldn't mind a Ricky Davis-type player. He's one dimensional but that doesn't matter since his ability to score is all Houston would need. Maybe the Rockets can find somebody like that, and lose JVG in the process.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> Don Nelson is a maybe to me. He's just the opposite of JVG in the sense that he's a great offensive coach but known for having bad defensive teams.
> 
> The guy I'd like to see come to Houston is Paul Silas. He has done well in both of his past two jobs but hasn't lasted long due to a combination of being a little hard on his players and having bad owners. The thing I really like about Silas is his ability to work with big men, and what better place to put that to use than working with Yao in Houston?
> 
> Also, Terry Porter is another guy who comes to mind. He didn't get the chance he deserved in Milwaukee and I feel he'd make the most of a second opportunity.


*I think the likelihood of getting a minority coach in here is as likely as Rudy coming, 0%chance!*This organization and Texans/Astros just don't believe in black guys, or anyone else for that matter who isn't a "big name" in their minds. Don Chaney didn't have the best players and was fired, Rudy came in and was able to 'reach' the guys he did have, and put the ball in Akeem's hands.

You're not gonna get a black in here, no way. I think the only viable option is assistant coach Tom Tibieduex or maybe even Del Harris, his 2nd go round with Rockets, we went into the Conf Finals under him. I actually said last year when we were struggling after our spurt that Paul Silas would be a great coach for the players we have. I think Tracy/Yao/Rafer would respond to him, but its not going to happen. 
To me Silas has a bad rep because of prejudice? Black players sometimes think they have it easy if a black guy is in charge, and if the org is undermining his authority well then No Coach can succeed. *Bottom line Jeff won't be fired because the org feels there's no one better out there, so he will keep his job by default...*


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

jworth said:


> Yeah we do need that third-option scorer. A guy like Mike James would be good, but we need Skips' PG skills so I'm not saying take that trade back. But a decent player that can score doublefigures on any given night would be good. I wouldn't mind a Ricky Davis-type player. He's one dimensional but that doesn't matter since his ability to score is all Houston would need. Maybe the Rockets can find somebody like that, and lose JVG in the process.


I AGREE, if they can do that, they could possibly be a playoff contender....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Yao doesn't have the Miller's passing ability. The ability to pass both from the post (which Yao can do, but he's slow at it) and the perimeter is very important. Miller can find cutters and make clean, crisp passes from anywhere, even to the 3-point line. There are only 2 players that can run the Adelman offense- Miller and Bogut. (Webber can't fire darts into cutters from the 3-point line, he can only do bounce passes to cutters.)


There is nothing in Miller's passing game Yao doesn't posess. And Yao is better at finding cutters when he is in the low post. Miller is more consistent with his deep jumpers, something Yao would probably have to work on. Keep in mind he wouldn't constantly be in the high post, Houston always has the option of posting him up and with some actual off-ball movement on offense, Yao has the space he needs to work with.




debarge said:


> *I think the likelihood of getting a minority coach in here is as likely as Rudy coming, 0%chance!*This organization and Texans/Astros just don't believe in black guys, or anyone else for that matter who isn't a "big name" in their minds. Don Chaney didn't have the best players and was fired, Rudy came in and was able to 'reach' the guys he did have, and put the ball in Akeem's hands.


... cmon, that's a bit silly. The Rockets have a rich history with black athletes and personnel, and they wouldn't hesitate if the right candidate was out there because of his race.


----------

